# does no ones baby have mucus is their poo?



## kfillmore (Oct 23, 2008)

I have posted about my baby having mucus before but I would like to know if other babies have some poop mucus? I am starting (actually still) worrying. A terrible allergy Dr said cystic fybrosis was the only reason that causes mucus. I know that is not true for me!
Ped hasn't seemed concerned.

So, I am worried, how abnormal mucus is poo is? Oh, baby is 8 month and BLW and mostly still ingesting only breast milk.

thanks

p.s. probably once a day it is green too. I have looked on kellymom.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

All I can tell you is that my DS has slimy poops too. He's 6 months and just starting to take in a few solids. He's had THREE poopy diapers in his life that I would consider "normal" (i.e. like DD's were). Our doc is not concerned either.


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

♥


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

There are a good many of us on the Allergies forum who've seen significant changes for the better in mucus poos and green poos with a diet change by the bfing mom. Many allergists (and doctors in general) do not acknowledge food intolerance as an issue... However, they will almost all agree that food challenges are the gold standard.
I would go check out the Allergies forum and the Health and Healing forum for information on Leaky gut and how to heal food intolerance with nutrition...


----------



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

Mucus can appear when a baby is teething and has swallowed too much drool. My son has pooped out straight mucus a couple times and it was always during teething times. I would asess how much mucus and how often. A food sensitivity could also cause it. My son, for example, is slightly allergic to bananas...


----------



## gossamerwindweb (May 18, 2006)

mucus is pretty common for us. And he doesn't act sick otherwise, or have allergic rashes, etc, etc. What I have read in many places is that babies just have their own poops.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

We've had mucousy poops some too - sometimes it seems to coincide with teething - drool stool...


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

DD's poops get mucusy around teething. She's gone through phases of having 1 or more green poops a day too. I've had a hard time figuring that one out. She's been gaining weight normally and hasn't had any other symptoms of problems. She's been her cheerful self without any extra fussiness, rashes, spitup, or any other signs of a problem.

I think that it might have been that she was getting more foremilk and not enough hindmilk just for a portion of the day. I tried block feeding, and it just got worse, I think because the other breast was getting so full of milk that when I switched sides, all she'd get in the first couple feedings was foremilk. I just relaxed, went back to feeling my breasts and giving her the more full one and letting her switch whenever she wanted, basically letting her regulate. We haven't had any problems in over a month... but we haven't gotten any new teeth either...


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

I always go here when i am wondering about my baby's poop. Hope it helps you, too.


----------



## PaisleyStar (May 3, 2007)

My second did, and it turns out he had multiple food intolerences which were affecting him through my breastmilk. (this is the only time I have ever seen it, personally) How does your baby act? Do you have a happy baby which eats and sleeps well and has clear skin, or do you have other concerns as well as the poop?


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

If I saw mucous (consistent, not temporary that may be a short-term illness or teething), I'd look for a reason. CF seems like a huge leap, but food intolerances seem much more likely, and if it's consistent, I'd consider a food that was daily in our diet. For us, that used to be gluten and dairy (kids didn't have mucousy poop, they had other symptoms).


----------



## gossamerwindweb (May 18, 2006)

I went looking in all of the books I have and the most helpful one for me was "How to have a healthy child in spite of your doctor"... it said that doctors put WAY too much emphasis on poop and what it looks like, etc. Basically not to worry unless baby is having hard stools or blood. So I decided that was what I was going to do. STOP WORRYING. It has been lovely







LOL!


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

This was happening when our DS was small and we found it was due to a dairy intolerance. This was before he had even started solids, so it was due to the dairy I was consuming. When I cut out dairy, it stopped. Now that he's older, he shows other signs whenever he or I get dairy (accidentally).


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

My DD never had this, but I have mucous in my poop all the time. The doctor said it's from allergies...I always have a ton of sinus drainage because of terrible pollen and plant allergies, and I guess the body just passes it through instead of breaking it down. At low allergy times, like in the dead of winter, I don't usually have mucus.

I think it might be normal if your child is teething or has a cold. If your baby is otherwise happy and healthy seeming, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaisleyStar* 
My second did, and it turns out he had multiple food intolerences which were affecting him through my breastmilk. (this is the only time I have ever seen it, personally) How does your baby act? Do you have a happy baby which eats and sleeps well and has clear skin, or do you have other concerns as well as the poop?









Although I have to say that with my ds (now almost 6yo) there was no sign otherwise of allergy. BUT, he DID wind up having developmental delays that were cause by them.







Who knew?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iris777888* 
This was happening when our DS was small and we found it was due to a dairy intolerance. This was before he had even started solids, so it was due to the dairy I was consuming. When I cut out dairy, it stopped. Now that he's older, he shows other signs whenever he or I get dairy (accidentally).









that, too. Ours was dairy, gluten, soy and corn. Dairy caused mucous poop (and to this day, too much causes diarrhea). Gluten caused wicked constipation. Soy & corn caused insane behavior reactions that mimicked the "well, he's 2" stuff. Ummm, okay--but when you remove soy and corn suddenly he's not acting so much like a "typical 2yo".









Food for thought. Even our horrible ped noted that mucous in poop is usually an allergy.


----------



## Penny4Them (Mar 10, 2009)

My 5 mo Ds went thru a patch of mucousy poops. I got some infant probiotics for him and his poops are much more normal now. It didn't take but a couple days. Also, Ds poops green when I eat spinach or a lot of leafy greens or brocolli.


----------

